# beware uniblue software



## canoe001 (Oct 16, 2011)

uniblue has destroyed this computer mouse won't work on it or keyboard this was software to update drivers and tweek sys.theyhave declared to be a microsoft certified patner and their tech support they did get back to me with a sugestion but to no avale i cant even ad a complete restore, i did go in and do a f8 to try and get it back to when it was working ok but did't work iv'e put a call into microsoft to n internet see if they are legit certified partners hope they get back to me but i think i'm screwed just stay clear of uniblue they are located on the island of malta off italy, i'm heading to italy end of oct. may be a boat trip is in order not worth it for $29.95 oh well just beware more than i was we'll see how their tech support does in twenty four hours.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Uniblue makes some of the registry cleaners that we strongly recommend against. There have been many complaints about damaged machines from their products. But people still keep "cleaning" their registries, even though it is a ridiculous thing to do. 

(A "Certified Partner" really means nothing more than that they paid their dues. It is not in any way an endorsement of the products.)


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

You should always look at reviews before using any product, I checked out Uniblue some time ago and this is what I found,it's better to do a little research before you make a decision


----------



## canoe001 (Oct 16, 2011)

thanks en apreciate you responce.


----------



## canoe001 (Oct 16, 2011)

gee thanks. where were you two days ago lol


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

sorry honey I didn't see your post until now, please always ask first, there's a wealth of help here before you sink


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

dotty999 said:


> You should always look at reviews before using any product, I checked out Uniblue some time ago and this is what I found,it's better to do a little research before you make a decision


Reviews are not often helpful. As one author discovered after submitting a program that did nothing at all, the rave reviews are written without anyone ever actually trying the software. He was even awarded many of those "Best Software" and "Software of the Year" logos to put on his site, all with a program that did not even execute.

In addition, some registry cleaner companies have bought 10's or 100's of domain names on which to publish positive reviews of their own products, making it look like an independent and unbiased opinion. Sometimes, the sites even have the same IP address, or come from the same block of IP's.


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

But if you review several sites to compare then you have a better idea about the product enabling you to make your own decision especially from those who have used the product, I always check several users advice as they are the ones that count


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

dotty999 said:


> But if you review several sites to compare then you have a better idea about the product enabling you to make your own decision especially from those who have used the product, I always check several users advice as they are the ones that count


They all have lots of fake "users", too, planted all over the place. You need to be very careful about the source of these "reviews" and who is doing the reviewing. Make sure it is someone known and with a good reputation. Like I said, they all have many, many fake sites, so just a high number guarantees nothing. Many times in a Google search, the first 20 or 30 sites with reviews are all owned by the same people.


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

I agree, I always use reputable sites as my source of information


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

And there is ALWAYS a need to do a separate registry backup using a reputable and well respected backup like ERUNT which can easily and quickly be set up to to a daily scheduled back-up as well as an on demand one. It adds a few second to the first start of the day if scheduled and is well worth the effort. I keep a rolling 7 days worth.


----------



## PeonyBrockhouse (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi,

I have just registered on the tech guy site. I just got my $29.95 back from uniblue. It only took a couple of working days. It is nice to know they stand by their 60 day money back guarantee!


----------



## UniblueSupport (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi PeonyBrockhouse,

Thank you for adding the note that you recieved your discount and that we honour our guarantee.

A lot is said on this thread, so i will keep this post short and simple 

We are a Microsoft Certified Partner: Gold Indepedent Software Vendor and I can assure you that this 
involves more than just paying our dues, it is quality assurance above everything else. 
RegistryBooster has a massive amount of downloads, we are talking millions per week this on its own is testiment to our products success.
If anyone does have any outstanding support issues please feel free to contact us here http://www.uniblue.com/support/ticket/ we would be more than happy to help.

Kind Regards,

Keith


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

What is a testiment????????????


----------



## marksm (Nov 14, 2011)

This is your neglegiance that we do not read the software details and police guide and simple check the "I Agreed" box without reading it. We must read before installing any third party softwares. Thanks


----------



## PeonyBrockhouse (Nov 16, 2011)

Mark,

I was simply *complimenting* Uniblue (*NOT* complaining about Uniblue) on their prompt and satisfactory return of my money. I discovered the real problem with my computer AFTER purchasing the registry cleaner software from them. (I purchased it at the suggestion of a *computer tech.) *(AND *YES*, I DID READ ALL THE TERMS AND CONDITIONS FOR WHAT I WAS PURCHASING.) After I discovered the real problem with my computer I contacted Uniblue and told them I did not need the registry cleaner software and that I was requesting a full refund. Uniblue *promptly* returned my money to me. I have *no complaints* about Uniblue and I would recommend their product for any person that has a registry problem on their computer.

Respectfully, Peony


----------

